# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Question et suggestion pour un clapier cochon d'inde

## Liloux

Bonjour à tous, 

Alors voila, on m'a offert un clapier fait maison et je compte y mettre mes deux mâles (cochons d'inde) au beau jour.

Pouvez vous me dire si les cochons d'inde peuvent vivre l'hiver dehors, si le clapier est arranger : avec des bâches spécial (comme il est vendu chez zoo*lus) pour l'hiver avec pas mal de foins etc.

Voici la photo du clapier :



Je recherche aussi une planche "tirroir", pour faciliter le nettoyage, si vous savez ou je peut en trouver.  :hein: 

J'attends vos témoignages.

Merci par avance.

----------


## clairette57

Bonsoir,

Il me parait pas très grand    :hein: 
De plus, il faudrait un coin pour protéger du vent l'hiver    :Embarrassment: k: 
Après, si tu as la possibilité de l'agrandir et bien l'aménager, pourquoi pas   ::

----------


## Rongeurs en Destress

les problèmes à résoudre sur ton clapier

- pas de fond lavable, donc il faut t'assurer que le fond est "pipi-proof"

- pas d'abri pour le vent, la pluie, le soleil. Un clapier extérieur doit normalement avoir une partie fermée à remplir de paille pour que les animaux puissent d'abriter.

- les mailles de grillage me paraissent larges et donc il faut s'assurer que la maille sera suffisante pour empecher les rats sauvages de passer. Ils est fréquent que les rongeurs sauvages s'invitent pour voler la nourriture ou pour attaquer les animaux. Donc il faut s'assurer que le clapier est bien sécurisé.

- Apparement il y a une porte qui se soulève sur le dessus. Il faut la rendre "verrouillable" car une fouine ou un renard n'aura aucun mal à se glisser en soulevant la planche.

----------


## Liloux

Bonjour, 

- Pour le fond : je cherche effectivement a fabriquer un "tirroir", pratique pour le nettoyage, donc pour ça pas de problème.

- Pour le vent : Le clapier est a aujourd'hui placer entre trois mur du coup il n'y aurais que le "devant" face aux intempérie.

- Le grillage : je ne sais pas, il s'agit de grillage a poule, pour moi il me parait correcte "serré". (j'ai des gros bouli a la maison)   ::   , je trouve d'ailleurs que leur parc acheter en animalerie, l'espace des barreaux est plus large que le grillage et il n'y a pas de problème...
Et pour les bébétes extérieur, j'aurais plus peur pour les gros oiseaux du style Corneilles, corbeaux ou pies car notre jardin c'est une clôture en béton, un mure enfaite...

- Pour la porte du dessus : j'y ai mis un gros pot de fleurs aujourd'hui, qu'en pensez vous ?   ::  

- Je compte ajouter un coin cachette effectivement car ils aiment bien quand même.   ::  


Personne ne connait des chonchons qui vivent en extérieur ?  :hein:

----------


## clairette57

> Personne ne connait des chonchons qui vivent en extérieur ? Hein


Plus jeune, j'avais des chons qui vivaient en extérieur dans des clapiers    ::  
Ils étaient dans une mini maisonnette on mettait un linge devant pour le vent mais ils avaient tout un fond pour s'abriter     :Embarrassment: k: 
On les mettait sur de la paille

----------


## pliskaline

mes cochons d'inde vivent en extérieur toute l'année, dans des enclos. Pas de souci, il faut juste mettre énormément de paille à partir de l'automne et changer la paille deux fois par semaine parce qu'ils sont des vrais cochons et salissent vite leur habitat.

POur le fond, essaye de voir si tu ne trouves pas tout simplement un fond de cage de la même dimension, sinon, moi j'achèterai une plaque de PVC pour mettre au fond.
POur protéger du vent, quand même, là je pense que ça s'impose, tu peux acheter des plaques de pvc souples et les accrocher sur le devant, tu sais, ça se vend en option pour les niches à chien , c'est du plastique souple transparent
Sinon tu peux aussi, en hiver, mettre une bache transparente, une housse, je mets ça aussi, tu achètes une housse pour fauteuil ou siège de jardin (selon la taille) et tu enveloppe ton clapier, en veillant naturellement à ceuq'il y ait quand même un apport d'air (la housse ne doit pas être hermétique sinon le ci étouffe)

Le pot de fleurs risque de ne pas suffire avec du vent, je te conseille tout simplement un parpaing ou une grosse brique ou une grosse branche.

----------


## Liloux

Merci Pliskaline pour ces infos.

Je vais me procurer des plaques de PVC alors au plus vite   ::  .
OK pour le pots de fleur je ferais autre chose alors.
L'idée du fond de cage est trés bien aussi   ::  

Pourrais tu me faire une photo de ton installation, que cela m'inspire un peut plus ?

Merci.   ::

----------


## pliskaline

pour les photos, ben mes chons sont dans des enclos en métal vert et rouge , rien à voir avec ton installation . Je n'en ai pas dans mon ordi.  Mes chons ont une partie fermée jointe à l'enclos , dans laquelle, l'hiver, je mets un bac à litière chat à bords relevés, au fond de la litière de lin, plein de paille, et une maison en bois par dessus.
Je te ferai des photos quand j'aurai le temps.

----------


## Liloux

Le rêve un enclos a chons    ::  

J'ai hate de voir les photos    ::

----------


## pliskaline

Voici mes enclos. L'hiver, je mets dans la partie protégée un fonde  cage avec lin et paille, et une maisonnette en bois, comme sur la dernière photo (mais là j'ai pris la photo sans lin et paille car ils n'en ont plus besoin)Ils sont à 1, 2 ou 3 par enclos, par sexes évidemment.

----------


## Liloux

Bonsoir Piskaline, 

Génial tout ces enclos à chons, ou avez trouvé ces petites maison de couleur ? j'aime beaucoup.

J'ai exactement le même petit bonhomme que vous avec la tête noir.

Oui j'y mettrais seulement mes deux mâles aussi    ::  

Je recherche des grosses cabanes aussi. Je ne sais pas si je vais la faire moi même personnalisé ou je l'achéte car dans le commerce je ne trouve pas se qui me plait    ::  

Merci pour ces photos génial en tout cas, cela va me donner un peut plus d'idées.   ::

----------


## pliskaline

les enclos j'en avais acheté neuf à Bricomarché il y a des années, et maintenant je les achète sur LBC,car c'est vraimennt génial pour les chons
Pour les cabanes, je les ai achetées sur zooplus et elles durent depuis 10 ans..

----------


## kevin93

J'adore tes installations pliskaline   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Ririe

je te mets les photos de mes installations extérieures, tu verras que j'ai préféré regrillager la facade du clapier, que pour l'hiver, si tu as la place, tu peux glisser de la paille sous le clapier, et qu'il est très facile de fabriquer un enclos autour de ton clapier    ::  









et l'hiver, si ce n'est pas trop esthétique, c'est très pratique et pas cher, tu mets une grosse chaussette de ski sur le biberon, pour que l'eau ne gèle pas...
j'avais couvert mon enclos avec une moustiquaire assez solide qui avait l'avantage de tenir avec un scratch, que je pouvais lever sans problème

----------


## Liloux

Bonjour, 

Merci pour ces photos Ririe, trés bonne idée aussi les parcs autour des clapiers, en plus j'ai un parc comme le votre, vert.

Merci    ::

----------


## pliskaline

le souci des parcs fixes, c'est qu'en 48 heures les cochons d'inde ont mangé toute l'herbe fraiche et, comme ils ne sont pas propres, le sol se transforme vite en gadoue de crottes collantes.
C'est pourquoi l'idée de parc ou enclos mobile me semble plus adaptée (mais Ririe tes installations sont superbes) 
Je déplace mes enclos deux fois par jour pour mettre tout le monde sur herbe fraiche et ça fait tondeuse.

----------


## Liloux

::   Oui c'est claire, ça grignote ces petites bêtes la    ::  

Moi je n'ai qu'une terrasse, pas de gazon, mais je vais me faire pousser de l'herbe dans un bac, spécialement pour eux.   ::

----------


## Ririe

en fait, l'enclos étant cloué au clapier, je déplaçais le tout régulièrement, et cela se voit sur la dernière photo    ::

----------


## clairette57

> en fait, l'enclos étant cloué au clapier, je déplaçais le tout régulièrement, et cela se voit sur la dernière photo


Ils piétinent caremment le terrain là  


C'est impressionnant tout de même !

----------


## pliskaline

oui oui tout à fait ça se voir, je ne savais pas si c'était exceptionnel ou si tu déplaces régulièrement    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## flopsie

voici mon installation pour mes 9 chonnes et 3 lapins :
bien sur l'hiver les clapiers sont plus protégés

----------


## pliskaline

magnifique et je reconnais ma pelouse dans la tienne grignotée par plaques   ::  
Ce sont des plaques de PVC sur tes enclos à lapins?

----------


## flopsie

> magnifique et je reconnais ma pelouse dans la tienne grignotée par plaques   
> Ce sont des plaques de PVC sur tes enclos à lapins?


  ::  
pour les plaques je sais pas comment ça s'appelle, c'est des plaques avec lesquelles on fait les toits des vérandas, c'est mon mari qui en recup à sont boulot

----------


## Liloux

J'adore les trés grand clapier, je voulais en prendre un comme ça ou un a deux étages, un pour les mâles un pour les fifilles, mais pour l'instant j'ai pas trop les moyens.

Je vous montre quand même comment les filles on passé leur samedi :



Pas évident de prendre la photo, mais effectivement le clapier est un peut petit, elles sont dans une cage pour lapin en temps normale. Dons 1 m et la cela fait 96 cm il me semble.

Mais bon elles ont adoré frenchement, elles couraient partout, ...   ::

----------

